# The big O



## John1972 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Ladies, I need some female advice regarding sex. It's a bit hard to say so here it goes.

When my wife reaches the big O, she squirts??? is this normal, i am freaked out.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

This is normal for some women, not necessarily common, but plenty 'squirt'...I hear it is female ejaculate (not urine..if that's what freaks you out)...I am not one of these women, so I can't offer much about it.


----------



## John1972 (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks, its not all the time, and sometimes more than others.


----------



## John1972 (Oct 1, 2009)

can a woman control this? or just spontaniously erupt??


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

Nope, you cannot control it. I mean, you can stop it IF you feel it about to happen, SOMETIMES...but take it from me, it is such a mind blowing O, I can't think of a woman who WOULD stop it if it happened. It is DEFINITELY NOT URINE. No need to be freaked out about it. My H discovered he could make me do this and he was like a kid in a candy store. It usually happens with us when he is doing oral...but lately, if he hits a certain spot just right....pure bliss. Just put a towel down if the mess bothers you, and enjoy the ride. =)


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

I discovered this for my wife and it usually involves fingers. From what I read and how it needs to be doe is the women has to let go. My wife has told me at times it feels like she is going to pee and pulls back. This is probably why until recently it never happened. From what I did was a lot of passion and kissing followed by long slow use of the fingers towards the G-Spot. As time goes on get faster and faster. This is how it worked for us and yes mommy its like being in a candy store or I would rather put it like an arcade game you can't get enough of


----------



## Blaze (Sep 16, 2009)

Speaking from personal experience, it's a real occurance and apparently normal for some women. 

Freaked me out the first time - thought something bad happened to me! haha Doesn't happen to me every time, but when it does it is usually due to a very strong and deep vaginal orgasm. 

Like Mommybean said, just enjoy the ride. :smthumbup:

Blaze


----------



## outinthecold (Apr 30, 2009)

Man oh man what pleasure awaits

A woman erupting like Kathy Bates

I've yet to experience this marvellous event

I'm looking forward to it like a beer for George Wendt

I've made a woman go twelve times in a row

But never did she squirt for me because I'm no Cameron Crow

I've heard of this phenomenon its wet and its wild

Excitement abound as my tongue is beguiled

I'll put it to good use because I want that squirty treat

But I must admit my big gland would feel oh so sweet

I'll do better than Billy Crystal who looked like he was crying

When he watched that Beautiful Orgasm of Meg Ryan's



So, ladies out there looking for an explosive time

Look no further than "OUTINTHECOLD", 

12 times with me should be labeled a crime.


----------

